# Australian trying to relocate in Europe needing advice and help



## Nordsman26 (Jun 4, 2021)

Hello, I'm looking for a way into Europe, I've landed on Italy due to lots of culture and benefits that come with it. And so I'm born in Australia and about to turn 19 but my only work career I see me doing is forklift operating for logistics and trucking companies and other various industries. Is there a possible way that I could migrate to get citizenship apart from marriage? and if there's no luck in that country is there anywhere in Europe that I don't need a high skilled job.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

At the moment, you're not in a particularly good situation to try to migrate here. You're definitely going to need the language of whatever country you decide on - if only to find a job. But you're right in that highly paid and highly (or uniquely) skilled jobs are the most likely to get you a work visa.

Citizenship usually takes at least 3 or 4 years of residence in the country (or in a few cases, 3 or 4 years of being married to a national of the country) plus more and more they are requiring you to have a basic knowledge of the language, usually evidenced by a standardized test. Quite a few countries require 10 years of residence - basically uninterrupted - before you can apply for citizenship.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Your best bet is to study at university or find a skilled job in IT or similar. Not unskilled or semi-skilled labour. Definitely not driving a forklift, particularly if you don't speak Italian (plus a good command of whichever dialect is used by the guys who would be screaming at you all day in the warehouse).

In some countries you would be required to complete a training program for certification before they let you behind the wheel. For example, see:


----------

